# Spinning- So how mad do you get when?



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have started to ply to singles together get down to maybe 70 yards left on one bobbin and it breaks and poof the end disappears. I have looked hi and lo for the end. Used the tooth brush used my fingers in both directions still can't find it put it away for some time now hoping it will pop out yea sure in my dreams. lol So what do you do in this case? Inquiring minds want to know. lol lol


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Try using scotch tape,that sometimes can find it. Good luck


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh no! Been there.....


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Duck tape


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

JuneB said:


> Duck tape


Quack, quack...????


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Ya, that happened to me too... nerve wrecking! Now, if you have the woolee winder, it's not so dramatic, just make a cut on your yarn and the most you scrap it's a one turn around the bobbin. But, otherwise, get prepared to scrap more yarn. Itried the duck tape and I made a mess.... mind you, it was alpaca I was plying so it created a lot a fluss. So, with a tooth pick ( yes, don't laugh!) I pulled and inserted it under a single (or two if your yarn broke while plying) made complete turns to cover the surface across the bobbin and, wishing me good luck, I brake it. Then pull the yarn until you get to where it's possible to continue plying. Hope that info helps!


----------



## ezracooper (Aug 12, 2017)

Tenacity is what it takes. Treadle in the opposite direction.

Marilyn


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

I HATE when that happens. Sometimes perseverance and a bit of luck gets the end back. Usually it's easier when plying to find the end, as there are 2, It's worse when it's a single and on occasion (not often thankfully),I've had to scrap most of a bobbin. If you try to put a pencil or some such under the strands closest to where you were spinning and turn the wheel in the opposite direction that might help


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes, it is maddening! I have waster yarn trying to find an end. Never tried it,but I have been told that putting the bobbin in the freezer for a while helps to loosen the end.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Did you find the end? If so, what method helped?


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

I tried that method: didn't work, probably because I had washed my wool too much but if you leave some grease (natural lanolin) while washing, this is what might work with the freezing! Next time, I would mix some oil with water, sake it well and slightly spray all around the bobbin and, in the freezer! That's my next test!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I took a skewer a wooden one just picked on each end moved some around I found it BUT now I have to untangle where I moved it around 70 yards is a bit to much to loose. I still have lots on a tp roll to use so If I need what is left on the bobbin I will untangle it later.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Glad you found it


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I had this happen yesterday and immediately thought of this post. Lol. I found my end after a while.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I had to cut some away even though I found the end it go so twisted while I was looking for it. It was not much though.


----------

